# The Shield, The Gun and the Petals - Help needed



## chrisboggsctlr (Aug 25, 2009)

My name is Chris Boggs. While in college, I wrote a 1930's style radio drama for my senior thesis project. After 13 years of it sitting on a shelf collecting dust, I've finally taken it down, retyped it (not edited), and wish to have fellow writers read it.

Will y'all help me? I'm actually looking to take the original script and make it into a stage play, so any thoughts, suggestions, reworks, etc. would be much appreciated.

Thank you,

~=Chris


----------



## chrisboggsctlr (Aug 25, 2009)

*Radio Drama Part 1*

*The Shield, the Gun and the Petals*​ A 1930's Radio Drama​ "Murder, Mayhem and Fun"​ Original Radio Drama Written by Stephen Christopher Boggs​ Senior Broadcasting Project​ Jan-Feb 1996​ 
*Cast:*

*Name                           Character Type                                    Basic Attitude *
Moriz Vladinski              Russian Ambassador                             Snobbish Aristocrat
Milena Babin                 Russian Assistant to Vladinski                Shy, Quiet
Ross Murdoc                 American College Student                      Outspoken, Defensive
Patricia Kelly                 American College Student                      Witty, Wise, Calm
Dr. John Smith               American (Slight German Accent)           Brash, Abrasive, Arrogant
The Butler                     Polish Servant                                       Quiet (unless provoked)
Gil Ramirez                   Mexican Archeologist                             Simple Minded
Blair Weylin                   British Archeologist (Assistant)               Smart, Conniving, Deceitful
Lord Everly                    British Nobleman                                   Smart, Defensive
Lady Everly                   British Noblewoman                               Drunkard, Crybaby
Narrator
Announcer
Musician
Sound Effects Manager


 MUSIC:             OPENER

ANNOUNCER:   And now, for your listening pleasure, The Eagle Players bring you, The Shield, the Gun and the Petal.

NARRATOR:     In the days of Camelot, King Arthur and his Knights traveled the lands of England in search of Battle. While in route to London, Arthur found his way blocked by a knight named Sir Lancelot of the Lake. When asked to step aside, Lancelot refused and Arthur challenged him to a fight. The two fought for many hours, neither of them being able to best the other. In a fit of rage, Arthur, rallied his strength for one mighty blow which knocked both them to the ground. Lancelot's shield, disappeared during the legendary battle and it's whereabouts have remained a mystery to this day.

MUSIC:             TRANSITION

NARR:              The year is 1936. Adolf Hitler has begun his campaign to conquer Europe. But his interests don't stop there. Hitler, who is known for his religious fanaticism, sends legions of his best troops to pillage and plunder the four corners of the globe. Their mission, find religious artifacts and paintings. Anything. They are also to look for the legendary lost shield of Sir Lancelot.

                        (PAUSE) On the Isle of Wales, two men, both archeologists, are digging for something… (FADE OUT)

SFX:                 PICKS AND SHOVELS DIGGING IN DIRT. GRUNTS OF MEN WORKING HARD.

GIL RAMIREZ:   Senior Weylin! Look at this… Something metal in the ground.

BLAIR WEYLINCOMING ON) What is that you say? Speak up, I can never understand you natives.

GIL:                  (CLEARING THROAT) My apologies, Senior. But look at this. I have found something metal. Could this be what we are looking for?

BLAIR:              Why, yes… Quite possibly. Here, hand me that brush. (HURUMPHING WHILE WORKING) Yes, look at the curves. The inscription, most definitely middle ages. The lion and the lake, positively identify the shield.

GIL:                  (QUESTION, REALLY QUESTION) Is this really Lancelot's shield? The shield we've been hired to find?

BLAIR;              (AGITATED) Why do you ask so many bloomin' questions?  Of course this is the shield. (CHANGING TONES) Hired is right. After 5 months of fruitless digging, as  a bloody hired laborer, here it is. The flippen golden egg.

GIL:                  If it is the shield, as you say, Senior Weylin, why does Dr. John Smith, in American, want it?  When it is a priceless piece of British Heritage.

BLAIR:              (CLEARLY AGITATED) I have no idea why the Yanks want it, but we're getting paid an awful lot not to ask so many damn fool questions. (CALMING DOWN) We were hired to just find the shield and send it to America. Isn't it beautiful? (EXCITED) Good Lord, look at Lancelot's name inscribed on the inside on the inside of the shield. This truly is Lancelot's. I must go and get a bag to protect it. Stay here an hold on to it. (FADING AWAY)

SFX:                 FOOTSTEPS WALKING ON GRAVEL AND DIRT - FADING AWAY

GIL:                  (TO HIMSELF) HA! This little shield could get me mucho denero on the black market. A lot more than these stinking gringo's are paying me. What a treasure.

BLAIR:              (RETURNING) Ah, here we are. What was that you said about treasure?

GIL:                  Oh, nothing, Senior. Just saying that I hope Dr. Smith takes care of the shield.  (SARCASTICALLY) It is such a treasure.

SFX:                 BAG RIPPING

GIL:                  Looks like you'll be needing another bag.

BLAIR:              (TO GIL) Yes, do. In fact, get two. (TO SELF) Crickies this shield could make me rich. Gil is correct though. The shield rightly belongs in a British Museum. Not in the hands of a fiend like Hitler. There is no telling what he might do with the shield. That could be bad. Better yet, if should belong to someone who's going to take extra special care of it. Namely me.

GIL:                  (FADING IN) Me who, Senior Weylin?

BLAIR:              (STARTLED) Oh, no one, Gil. Do you have those bags?

GIL:                  Yes, Senior.

BLAIR:              Good. We'll pack up the shield and send it on to America first thing in the morning. Here, can you finish packing the equipment? I'll go and ring Dr. Smith. I'll let him know we've found the shield. He'll want to gather the investors for a celebration.

GIL:                  Yes, Senior. The shipping label reads: Dr. John Smith at Clayton University. Is that correct?

BLAIR:              Yes, that's correct. I'll return in a few minutes to help you clean up.

MUSIC:             TRANISITION

SFX:                 POURING RAIN, CAR ENGINE HUMMING

NARRATOR:     A storm rises over the mountain range surrounding the campus of Clayton University. On this particular night, Patricia Kelly, the daughter of the Dean, cuddles close to her fiancée, Ross Murdoc, trying to evade the nippy night air.  They sit in Ross' parked car outside the home of Dr. John Smith. The chill in the air comes not just from the storm but from the eerie events which are about to unfold…

PATRICIA:         Ross, I can't believe Daddy talked me into coming to the dinner party in his place.

ROSS:              (PLEADING) Awe, come on Patty. It'll be fun. Besides, we'll get a first hand look at the shield. I talked with a colleague at the Times. There hasn't been anything written about the shield in the London papers. It's as if the shield never existed over there. London is apparently more concerned with what Hitler is doing in Germany. Let's go in. If the party is boring, we'll just excuse ourselves and go to a show. Okay?

PATRICIA:         Okay. But I'm not the hob-knobby type, particularly when it comes to meeting and greeting dignitaries and aristocrats.  And from what I overheard Daddy telling Mother this morning, there will be lots of big name people there.

ROSS:              Well, we can't stay in the car all night. I don't think Dr. Smith's butler would appreciate bringing our dinner out to the car. Besides, the rain has died down some.

PATRICIA:         Oh, all right.

SFX:                 CAR DOOR OPENING, CAR DOOR CLOSING, DONE TWICE. TWO SETS OF FOOTSTEPS ON WET PAVEMENT.

SFX:                 DOOR KNOCKER CLAPPING AGAINST WOOD, ECHO, CREAKING DOOR OPENING.

BUTLER:           Yes?

ROSS:              Hello. My name is Ross Murdoc and this is my fiancée Patricia Kelly. We're here for the dinner party.

PATRICIA:         Hello.

BUTLER:           (HEAVY POLISH ACCENT) Yes. Dr. Smith has been expecting you. The other guests have already arrived. Please come this way.

SFX:                 DOOR CLOSING. CLINK OF SILVERWARE SOFTLY IN THE BACKGROUND, MUFFLED TALKING OF GUESTS.

MUSIC:             OLD FASIONED RECORD PLAYER, PLAYING A LIVELY TUNE

PATRICIA:         What a lovely home.

ROSS:              Yes, that it is. It looks rather European. Like a Swiss villa.

BUTLER:           The rest of the guests are in the Library. Please excuse me, I must see to the dinner arrangements.

PATRICIA:         (PUZZLED) Yes, of course.

SFX:                 LOUDER SOUNDS OF THE GUESTS TALKING AS PATRICIA AND ROSS ENTER THE LIBRARY. WINE GLASSES CLINKING, FIRE IN FIREPLACE, POPPING. THE RECORD PLAYER STILL PLAYING.

DR. SMITH:       (RECOGINTION) Ah, good evening. I am Dr. John Smith. You must be Patricia Kelly and Ross Murdoc. Patricia, your father has told me so much about you. You are a Chemistry Major here at the University? And you, Ross. You are a journalism student, is that correct?

ROSS:              Yes, I work for the Times, down town. You look familiar. Dr. Smith, have we met before?

DR. SMITH:       (NERVOUSLY) No, I don't believe so. Perhaps we've passed on campus or around town.

MORIZ VLADINSKI: (CAUGHS ALOUD)

DR. SMITH:       (CHANGING THE SUBJECT) Ah, yes. How rude of me. I have neglected to introduce you to the rest of our esteemed guests. Patricia Kelly, Ross Murdoc, may I introduce you to Lord and Lady Everly.

PATRICIA:         It is a pleasure. My father has told me so much about you both.

LORD EVERLY: I trust if was all good. An 800 year old family carries many stories with it.

ROSS:              (SARCASTICALLY) I'm sure it does. English nobility went out with the middle ages, but it seems that some people are still hanging on to outdated stereotypes.

LORD EVERLY: (ANGRY) Well, I never. I'll have you know that the only outdated stereotype is that the Americans…

LADY EVERYLY: (INTERUPTING AND OBVIOUSLY DRUNK) Ah um, Mr. Murdoc? Would you care for a drink? I find my glass to be rather empty.

ROSS:              (DISTRACTED) Oh, yes. I would be a pleasure.

DR. SMITH:       Patricia, if you will follow me over to the fireplace, I would like to introduce you to Ambassador Moriz Vladinski of the Russian Consulate and his attaché Melina Babin.

MORIZ:             (THICK RUSSIAN ACCENT) Good evening, dear lady. If you don’t mind my saying so, you look very enchanting tonight. What are your views on the fate of Europe?

MELINA:           (INTERUPTING, AS IF APPOLOGIZING) You will have to forgive Moriz. He has been preoccupied with German and Russian affairs for the past few weeks. It is very, um, pleasurable to make your acquaintance.

PATRICIA:         It is a pleasure meeting you and the Ambassador.

SFX:                 DOOR OPENING TO LIBRARY

BUTLER:           (HURUMPHING TO GET DR. SMITH' ATTENTION)

MELINA:           (UTTER SHOCK) Stefen?? Is that you?

BUTLER:           (IGNORING MELINA) Dr. Smith, may I speak with you?

DR. SMITH:       (TO THE GUESTS) You will excuse me? My butler must be here to announce that dinner is ready.  (AGITATED) What is it?

BUTLER:           Dr. Smith, dinner is not ready yet.

DR SMITH:        (ALMOST SCREAMING) What?!? You assured me that the staff would have the meal ready by the time the rest of the guests arrived. (YELLING) The Fuehrer will hear of your incompetence.

BUTLER:           I'm sure he would find you at fault, Dr. Smith. (ANNOUNCING TO GUESTS) Dinner will be served momentarily.

SFX:                 DOOR CLOSING TO LIBRARY, TELEPHONE RINGS
DR. SMITH:       (STARTLED) Excuse me. I, um, need to answer the phone.

PATRICIA:         Ross?

ROSS:              What is it, Patty?

PATRICIA:         I wonder what that was all about? Dr. Smith was not too pleased with the Butler. I even thought I heard him say Fuehrer. And did you see the look on Melina's face when the Butler walked in? She looked like she had seen a ghost. You  have any ideas?

ROSS:              I don't have the slightest clue. But whatever is going on, I'm sure we'll find out about it soon enough.

PATRICIA:         I hope you're right.

MORIZ:             (STARTLED) Miss Kelly? Mr. Murdoc? You will have to, um, excuse me. I must speak with my attaché in private on an urgent matter.

PATRICIA:         Oh! Of course, Ambassador Vladinski.

ROSS:              Yes, of course.

MORIZ:             Melina, please come with me to the garden.

MELINA:           But… But, I was just going to ask Patricia and Ross about their quaint little school.

MORIZ:             (ANNOYED) You can talk with them later. I must speak with you immediately!

MELINA:           (SHOCKED) Yes. Moriz.

SFX:                 LADY EVERLY BEGINS TO SING "I'm a little Tea Pot" WHILE LORD EVERLY TELLS HER TO SHUT UP IN THE BACKGROUND. LOW, THEN GETTING PROGRESSIVELY LOUDER.

LADY EVERYLY: WEEEEEEE.

LORD EVERYLY: I think that you have had enough to drink tonight, Lucia.

LADY:               (ANGRY) I know when I have had enough to drink, Charles. I don't need this unwarranted interference into my personal social habits!

LORD:              I have had enough of your wild frivolities.

LADY:               Why don't you go back to England and cry to your mother like you always do.

LORD:              I will have none of this. You are embarrassing us in front of the other guests.

SFX:                 HAND SLAPPING FACE. LADY EVERLY SCREAMS. HER CRY FADES FROM ROOM. DOOR SLAMS SHUT BEHIND HER.

PATRICIA:         That was certainly interesting.

ROSS:              It sure was. I wonder who matched them together?

PATRICIA:         Why don't you go and talk with Lord Everly. It might help him calm down.

ROSS:              Well, if you think it would help. A heated political debate with Everly, would not be my cup of tea, especially after what just happened. Besides, he looks rather irritated at his wife.

PATRICIA:         Humor me, then. Go and talk with him. You might learn something. I'll be over there by the book shelves. (WHISPERING TO SELF) I wonder what the Ambassador and Melina are talking about in the garden.

MELINA:           Ambassador, what is so important that you must drag me away from talking with those two Americans?

MORIZ:             You said something inside that startled me. The Butler. Did you recognize him from somewhere?

MELINA:           Yes, his name is Stefen.

MORIZ:             I have seen him before as well. Do you remember your family before I took you away? Your parents? Your… Brother?            

MELINA:           I remember them. Mama and Papa and my little brother.

MORIZ:             The butler looks a great deal like you.

MELINA:           That is because he is my brother.

MORIZ:             (SHOCKED) Why is he here?

MELINA:           I don't know. Mama and Papa told me that he joined the Polish army. He supposedly died several months ago. I don't know why he is here. I will attempt to find out though. Why are you so concerned with Stefen and Dr. Smith?

MORIZ:             I know certain things about them, which I cannot reveal to you. It is a matter of Russian National Security.

SFX:                 THUNDER AND RAIN START - HEAVILY

MORIZ:             Quick, let us get out of the rain.

SFX:                 FOOTSTEPS ON WET PAVEMENT RUNNING INTO HOUSE

MORIZ:             Ah, to the fire I will go. Maybe it will dry out m damp jacket. (FADING OUT AS TALKING) Ah… Mr. Murdoc, Lord Everly, let us talk politics.

MELINA:           (OUT OF BREATH FROM RUNNING) The rain and thunder remind me of home. Patricia? Oh, there you are. What are you looking at?

PATRICIA:         Oh, just a case of old books. It's interesting that Dr. Smith has so many books written in German. Look, "German National History", "World War One". It seems odd for a Professor of Archeology to be reading this kind of material.

MELINA:           I agree. However some people have odd fascinations. I love to see sew, yet I find myself working more for the Ambassador than on my afghans.

PATRICIA:         (Giggling) I know what you mean. I used to read mystery novels from cover to cover and from one book right into the next without stopping. But it becomes harder as I take on more and more responsibility for my father and Ross' work.

MELINA:           I agree.

SFX:                 DOOR OPENING TO LIBRARY

LADY EVERLY: (STILL DRUNK) I'm back.


----------



## chrisboggsctlr (Aug 25, 2009)

*Radio Drama Part 2*

LORD EVERLY: Oh, good. The drunk has returned to the bar, like a cow to a pool of water.

SFX:                 DOOR OPENING TO LIBRARY

BUTLER:           Ms. Babin, may I speak with you?

MELINA:           (STARTLED) Why, um, yes.

BUTLER:           Melina, do you not recognize me?

MELINA:           Stefen, is it really you?

BUTLER:           Yes, dear sister. But you mustn't let anyone know who I am.

MELINA:           But Mama and Pap said that you were dead. What are you doing here?

BUTLER: I'm on a mission with the Polish Government. I'm a spy, Melina. I was sent to Germany to infiltrate the Nazi army. While in the training camp, I was singled out for special duty. I have been sent to America in order to keep Dr. Smith in line. Apparently Hitler doesn't think that Smith will steal the shield and sent it back to the Father Land. So here I am. Spying for the Polish and doing the Feurhrer's dirty work.

MELINA: It is good to see you. I promise not to tell anyone what you are doing here, but I think the Ambassador already knows who you are and what you are doing here. He doesn't know much, though.

BUTLER:           Well, let's both try and keep it that way. (TO THE REST OF THE GUESTS) Dinner is served. Please follow me.

ANNOUNCER:   The Shield, the Gun and the Petal, will return after a word from our sponsors.

*COMMERCIAL BREAK

* MUSIC:             SOFT DINNER THEME PLAYS IN THE BACKGROUND

SFX:                 SILVERWARE TAPS PLATES, CLINK OF GLASSWARE

NARR:              A most unusual evening is unfolding around our guests. The shield is safely tucked away in the Library. The guests are in the dining room. What will happen next?

SFX:                 CLINK OF A DINNER GLASS AS A TOAST IS OFFERED.

DR. SMITH:       My friends, as the meal comes to an end, I would like to propose a toast. To the discovery of the shield, for which we are all thankful. And to each government, here represented, who provided financial backing for the expedition. This night belongs to you.

ALL:                 (SAME TIME) Here. Here.

SFX:                 CLINK OF GLASSES

LORD EVERLY: Miss Kelly, would you mind pouring me another glass of wine. This stormy weather makes my arthritis act up so badly that I can hardly use a spoon to eat my custard.

PARTRICIA:      I would be happy to.

LADY EVERLY: Would you mind pouring my glass as well, Patricia?

LORD EVERLY: (CLEARLY ANGRY) I will not tell you again, Lucia. You have had enough to drink this evening.

LADY EVERLY: (UPSET) Oh, Charles. You never let me have any fun. (STARTS TO CRY, CRY FADES AS SHE RUNS FROM THE ROOM)

SFX:                 DOOR SLAMMING SHUT, THUNDER CLAP.

ALL:                 (GASP)

DR. SMITH:       Damned electricity! Can't even keep that on. Ladies and Gentlemen, let us return to the library. The fire in there will keep us warm and provide light, if the electricity goes out again.

SFX:                 CHAIRS MOVING ACROSS FLOOR. TELEPHONE RINGS SEVERAL TIMES.

MORIZ:             Dr. Smith, you and I must talk.

DR. SMITH:       (NERVOUSLY) Of Course.

MORIZ:             (QUIETLY BUT GETTING LOUDER AS HE TALKS) I know who you are and what you are doing here. I will not let you take the shield. As a member of the Russian Consulate, I have many powerful friends. You won't get your hands on it.

DR. SMITH:       (LOUDER) Oh? Is that right? Well Ambassador, I have my order and you have yours. (SARCASTICALLY) You cannot stop me, you communist pig.

MORIZ:             (VERY LOUD) Don't turn your back on me sir. You will face me now or pay the price later.

SFX:                 TELEPHONE RINGS AGAIN, DOOR OPENS TO THE LIBRARY.

BULTER:           (INTERUPTING) Excuse me Dr. Smith? You have a phone call.

DR. SMITH:       I will deal with you later, Ambassador.

MORIZ:             (YELLING) I'm certain you will. (TO SELF) I need a breath of fresh air. A walk out into the garden would do nicely. But first I must get my coat.

SFX:                 DOORS OPEN AND THEN CLOSE. THUNDER CLAPS IN THE BACKGROUND.

PATRICIA:         There go the lights again.

ROSS:              This dinner party is getting slowly out of hand. Dr. Smith exploded at the Butler and Ambassador Vladinski. The Butler is angry with Dr. Smith. Lord and Lady Everly are practically at each others throats. By the way, where is Lady Everly?

LORD EVERLY: She's probably having a little nip in the bathroom. When she's not drinking in public, she's drinking privately.

ROSS:              Can that be good for her?

PATRICIA:         Not really. With all that she's been drinking tonight, she's a danger to herself and others.

SFX:                 THUNDER ROLLS

ROSS:              There go the lights again. What else can go wrong?

SFX:                 FOUR CONSECUTIVE GUN SHOTS GO OFF IN THE NEXT ROOM

ROSS:              I shouldn't have asked.

PATRICIA:         It sounds as if it came from the Parlor next door. Come on, let's go see what happened.

SFX:                 LOCKED DOORKNOB BEING TRIED.

ROSS:              It's locked. I'll have to break it down.

SFX:                 DOOR GETTING KICKED IN, ROSS HURUMPHING

PATRICIA:         There that problem is solved.

MELINA:           Are you sure the shots came from in here? I can't see a thing. Does someone have any matches?

ROSS:              I think I have a couple of matches in my pocket.

LORD EVERLY: (SNIFFING THE AIR) Do you smell something? Smells of rotten eggs.

PATRICIA:         (SCREAMING) Ross, no!

SFX:                 SLAP OF HAND

ROSS:              Aw, What did you do that for? I almost had it lit, Patty.

PATRICIA:         That smell. Lord Everly smells gas. You would have killed us all if you had lit that match.

LORD EVERLY: Oh good, the lights are back on. Ross, go turn the gas off. It should be in the fireplace.

MELINA:           (SCREEMS) Two bodies!

LORD EVERLY: (SHOCK) Lucia? And the Butler?

PATRICIA:         Look, Lady Everly has a gun in her hand.

ROSS:              The gas is off. (STARTLED) The Butler? Is he dead?

LORD EVERLY: I'm afraid so. He appears to be shot in the heart. From the look of it, with the gun my wife is holding.

PATRICIA:         Well, let's not implicate anyone yet. It looks like your wife is unconscious.

LORD EVERLY: I'm not surprised with all the alcohol she's had tonight.

PATRICIA:         But look at her forehead. There's a knot. I'd say someone hit her on the head and placed the gun in her hand to make it look like she did it.

SFX:                 VASE BREAKING

ROSS:              Someone just jumped through that window and out into the courtyard. DO you think that could have been the killer?

LORD EVERLY: Well, I'd like to find out who the killer is. My wife can't be branded a murderer. The scandal would ruin me.

ROSS:              Stop worrying about your reputation, Everly, and help me catch that shadow. Patty, you and Melina try and wake up Lady Everly and see if she saw anything. We'll be back soon.

PATRICIA:         Okay, Ross. Melina, let's pick her up and move her to the other room. Hum… the phone receiver is still on the floor. Hello? Is anyone there?  Huh, the phone's dead.

SFX:                 MORIZ SCREAMS FROM COURTYARD

ROSS:              Looks like something else is going on.

LORD EVERLY: Come on, old chap. Let's investigate.

ANN:                The Shield, the Gun and the Petal will return after a word from our sponsors.

*COMMERICAL BREAK*
*
*


----------



## chrisboggsctlr (Aug 25, 2009)

*Radio Drama Part 3*

MUSIC:             TRANSITION

SFX:                 THUNDER IN DISTANCE, WIND BLOWING

NARR:              Spies, a dead butler, gas, a drunken woman and a mysterious stranger. What will Ross Murdoc and Lord Everly find in the rose garden? Let us find out as we continue with the Shield, the Gun and the Petal.

ROSS:              What's going on out here? Ambassador Vladinski, what are you doing out here?

MORIZ:             I came out to get some air. But as I rounded the corner, I heard the shots and came back towards the house. When I looked up, I saw him!

LORD EVERLY: (SHOCKED) My God. It's Dr. Smith. He's hanged himself.

MORIZ:             Da. That's exactly how I found him.

ROSS:              You don’t think Dr. Smith killed himself after killing the Butler, do you?  I mean he was pretty upset before dinner and all. Do you really think he would be mad to kill the butler, then take his own life?

LORD EVERLY: At this point, old chap, I don't know what to believe.

MORIZ:             I agree. I am really confused. Do you think that this has something to do with the shield?

LORD EVERLY: I wouldn't worry about the shield right now. Two deaths are far more important.

MELINA:           I heard a scream. Lady Everly is awake now, and is asking for her husband.

ROSS:              Melina, go tell Patricia to come out here.

MELINA:           Yes, of course.

ROSS:              Ambassador, help me with Dr. Smith.

MORIZ:             Da, Da

SFX:                 THUNDER ROLLS IN THE BACKGROUND

PATRICIA:         Ross, you sent for me?

ROSS:              Yeah. Dr. Smith is dead.

PATRICIA:         (SHOCK) Oh, no.

ROSS:              He apparently hanged himself. We think he killed the butler, knocked out Lady Everly, then turned the gas on to cover his tracks. We surprised him as we came into the room, so he ducked out the window, knocking over the vase as he went.

PATRICIA:         I don't think so.

MORIZ:             (NERVOUS) What do you mean?

PATRICIA:         Because Dr. Smith looks like he's been strangled to death. Not hung. Look at his neck. It doesn't appear to have rope marks. His neck isn't even broken. Whoever killed Dr. Smith used something other than a rope.

ROSS:              Ambassador, do you have a handkerchief with you?

MORIZ:             No, I don't. I never carry one.

PATRICIA:         Then what's that in your breast pocket?

MORIZ:             I.. I.. I don't have any idea where that came from. I haven't had my coat on since after the rainstorm earlier. I took it with me after talking with Dr. Smith earlier.

PATRICIA:         You did have a rather loud discussion with Dr. Smith. It didn't sound like you were just talking with him.

MORIZ:             I was upset, nothing more. Those were only words. I didn't mean anything by them. You believe me, don’t you Mr. Murdoc?

ROSS:              I'm not sure what or who to believe.

SFX:                 THUNDER

ROSS:              Let's get the body into the house before it starts to rain again.

MUSIC:             TRANSITION

PATRICIA:         Let's think about this logically. The butler and Dr. Smith have an argument. Dr Smith leaves to answer the phone. He then kills the butler, knocks out Lady Everly, and puts the gun in her hand, then turns on the gas. So that whoever comes in to investigate the gun shots, will die by explosion or asphyxiation. His escape route is blocked by Ambassador Vladinski, who then kills him, making it look like Dr. Smith killed himself. This all seems rather far fetched to me.

ROSS:              I agree, but it's the only possible explanation at this point.

LADY EVERLY: (CRYING SOFTLY) I didn't kill anyone. I walked into the library to ask Dr. Smith where I could get another drink. The lights went out and I was hit on the head. I awoke when Patricia and Melina dragged me from the room.

LORD EVERLY: We know you didn't kill the butler. You had no reason to do it.  You're just a pathetic drunk.

LADY EVERLY: Why do you say such things to me Charles? You have never complemented me. (STARTS TO CRY) If you insult m again, I'll leave.

LORD EVERLY: You threaten me every time you drink. Why should I believe you this time? Oh, go sleep it off.

LADY EVERLY: (ANGRY AND UPSET) Fine then, I'll do just that. (TO THE REST) I'm going upstairs. Call me down when he's gone.

SFX:                 DOOR OPENING, DOOR KNOCKER KNOCKING

ROSS:              I'll get the door. Everyone stay here. Especially you, Ambassador. I want to ask you a couple of questions when I return.

LORD EVERLY: Melina, would you care to join me for a drink?

MELINA:           (GIGGLES) Yes, as a matter of fact I would.

MUSIC:             TRANSITION

SFX:                 DOOR OPENING, RAIN COMING DOWN, TWO PEOPLE TROMPING IN.

ROSS:              May I help you?

GIL:                  Yes, Senior. Where's the Butler? Or Dr. Smith?

ROSS:              They've been detained. Who are you?

BLAIR:              My name is Blair Weylin, this is Gil Ramirez.

ROSS:              Oh, You're the archeologists who found the shield/ Come in out of the rain. I regret to say that Dr. Smith and the Butler are dead.

GIL:                  How tragic. Have you called the police?

BLAIR:              (NERVOUSLY) Yes, have you called the police?

ROSS:              My fiancée Patricia probably has. Please follow me to the library. You can warm yourselves and dry out your clothes.

GIL:                  Thank you Senior. It is awfully wet out there.

BLAIR:              Reminds me of home, really. Oh, I should wipe my shoes off. They are covered in rose petals.

SFX:                 DOOR CLOSING. CLINK OF SILVERWARE SOFTLY IN THE BACKGROUND. MUFFLED TALKING OF GUESTS.

MUSIC:             OLD FASHIONED RECORD PLAYER, PLAYING A LIVELY TUNE.

SFX:                 LIBRARY DOOR OPENING

ROSS:              In here, gentlemen. This is Gil Ramirez and Blair Weylin.

PATRICIA:         You're the archeologists who discovered Lancelot's shield. I would say welcome but this isn't exactly a good time. Mr. Weylin, you look soaked to the bone. Is it raining that hard outside?

GIL:                  As I arrived, I noticed Blair was already standing in on the front stoop.

BLAIR:              (AGITATED) Thank you, Gil. I think that I can answer the young lady's questions for myself. I arrived about ten minutes before Gil pulled up. The house was difficult to find in the dark.

ROSS:              Well, now that we've gotten all of that out of the way. Ambassador Vladinski, you said that you found Dr. Smith hanging from the tree in the rose garden.

MORIZ:             Yes, that is correct.

MELINA:           You don't think that Moriz really killed Dr. Smith, simply because they had words?

PATRICIA:         It seems rather unlikely that Moriz would kill Dr. Smith over a little argument. What other reason would you have to kill him, Ambassador?

BLAIR:              Revenge, perhaps?

MORIZ:             (ANGRY) I think you have forgotten to whom you are speaking to, sir. I had no reason to kill Dr. Smith.  I didn't know him.

PATRICIA;         That's not quite true, Ambassador. I over heard you and Melina talking in the rose garden. You knew him rather well. In fact, you also knew the butler. Would you care to explain?

ROSS:              I'd like to hear this one myself.

MORIZ:             (STARTING TO TALK) Dr. Smith and the Butler…

MELINA:           (INTERUPTING)  are Nazi Soldiers. Hitler sent them to steal Lancelot's shield. The Butler was my brother. Stefen was a spy sent by the Polish government to make sure that Hitler never got his hands on the shield. Moriz was just trying to protect me and the shield. But he wouldn't kill either of them.

ROSS:              (EXCITEMENT) That's where I saw Dr. Smith. His picture was in the paper, but not about him coming to the college. Rather it had to do with his involvement with the German Army.

BLAIR:              I don't know about anyone else, but I'm hungry. Gil, care to join me for a midnight snack?

GIL:                  Good idea Senior. This mystery is making me famished.

ANN:                The Shield, the Gun and the Petal will return after a word from our sponsors.

*COMMERCIAL BREAK*

MUSIC:             TRANSITION

SFX:                 THUNDER IN DISTANCE, WIND BLOWING

NARR:              The plot thickens when the diggers return. Who will figure out what is really going on? Will anyone else die? What will happen next? Have you figured it out? Join us as we return to The Shield, The Gun and the Petal.

PATRICIA:         Ross, you look confused.

ROSS:              I am. Something you said about the way Mr. Weylin looked.  Like he had been standing outside a while. He also said, something about rose petals on his shoes. I don't know. This whole thing is giving me a headache.

PATRICIA:         Well, I'm starting to put the pieces together. The rest of the puzzle may take a while, though.

LORD EVERLY: Melina, my love, would you care to take a walk with me in the garden? I do believe the rain has died down.

MELINA:           (GIGGLES) I would love to.

SFX:                 DOOR OPENING TO LIBRARY

GIL:                  (MOUTH FULL OF FOOD) MMMM! This sandwich is mule Buenos, good. So, have you figured anything out?

PATRICIA:         No, nothing yet. Where is Mr. Weylin?

GIL:                  I don't know. I went to the bathroom and came back into the kitchen. My sandwich was already prepared. I figure Senior Weylin was in here and came looking for me. I guess he's elsewhere.

SFX:                 WOMAN SCREAMS, SOUND OF BODY FALLING DOWN THE STAIRS.

ROSS:              What was that?

MORIZ:             Sounded like Lady Everly.

PATRICIA:         Come on. We better check that out.

SFX:                 DOOR OPENING TO LIBRARY

PATRICIA:         (GASPING) Oh, no. Lady Everly? Are you alright? Lady Everly? Lady Everly?

ROSS:              Patty, she's dead. Must have fallen down the staircase. Her neck is broken.

MORIZ:             Another victim. When will this all end? I must go and inform Lord Everly. I think I see Lady Everly's handbag at the top of the stairs. Someone retrieve it. The rest of you bring her body into the Parlor.

ROSS:              Alright. Patty, go get her handbag.

PATRICIA:         (IN SHOCK) Oh! Oh, yes.

SFX:                 FOOTSTEPS GOING UP STAIRS

PATRICIA:          Uh, Ross?  Could you come up here? I've found something.

ROSS:              What is it, Patty?

PATRICIA:         There's fishing wire strung across the top step. Lady Everly didn’t fall down the stairs because she was drunk. Someone wanted her to die.

ROSS:              But who?

PATRICIA:         I think I know who. Look at the carpet around the wire; leading into that bedroom.

ROSS:              Water marks and rose petals. Are you thinking what I'm thinking?

SFX:                 CHOCKING MAN AND THE SOUND OF GLASS BREAKING

PATRICIA:         What is that noise?

GIL:                  (SCREAMING, BUT MUFFLED BECAUSE HE'S CHOKING) Help! Help me!

ROSS:              I'll get him.

SFX:                 FOOTSTEPS RUMBLING DOWN STAIRS, GASPS FROM GIL.

ROSS:              Gil? Gil? Patty, he's dead.

PATRICIA:         When is this going to end?

SFX:                 DOOR OPENING TO LIBRARY, FOOTSTEPS.

MORIZ:             What happened?

ROSS:              Gil choked to death.

PATRICIA:         Ambassador, get everyone to come into the library. This is going to end, and I know who the killer is.

MUSIC:             SUSPENSFUL TRANSITION

PATRICIA:         Where is Lord Everly, Melina, and Blair Weylin?

MORIZ:             I can't find any of them.

SFX:                 DOOR OPENING FROM LIBRARY

ROSS:              Where have you been Mr. Weylin?

BLAIR:              I was viewing the bodies. Why? Is that a problem?

ROSS:              Yes, I should say so. Please take a seat.

SFX:                 THUNDER AND RAIN, FOOTSTEPS COMING FROM THE GARDEN

LORD EVERLY: (OUT OF BREATH) Oh, more rain, Melina. You're wet. Let me warm you up.

MELINA:           (GIGGLING AND ALSO OUT OF BREATH) Thank you, Lord Everly.

MORIZ:             Have you no compassion? Your wife has just died and you are already eyeing another woman.

LORD EVERLY: What are you talking about?

MORIZ:             Your wife just fell down a flight of stairs. You probably killed her, so you could be free to pursue Melina.

MELINA:           I think you should hold your tongue, Moriz. You have no idea what you are talking about.

MORIZ:             I do know what I am talking about. I overheard Patricia and Ross talking at the top of the staircase. Lady Everly tripped over a fishing line that was placed at the top of the stairs. There were also water marks and rose petals all over the floor. Lord Everly probably climbed up the rose trestle and into the house, placed a fishing line across the floor, and then climbed back down the trestle into Melina's awaiting arms.

LORD EVERLY: Are you mad? Or have you been drinking as much as my wife has. That is the most ridiculous story I have ever heard.

MORIZ:             Is it? Or are you just trying to cover up, your killing your wife to be with my beloved?

LORD EVERLY: This time, sir, you have gone too far. I demand satisfaction.

MUSIC:             SUSPENSFUL THEME

SFX:                 FIGHTING SOUNDS, HITTING EACH OTHER, PUNCHES, SLAPS, BREAKING OF OBJECTS.

PATRICIA:         Stop. All of you!

ROSS:              Break it up. You heard the lady. Both of you.

MELINA:           (SCREAMING) Stop Moriz! Stop Charles!

PATRICIA:         Good. Now let's all calm down, take a breath and relax. All of this will be straightened out soon enough.

ANN:                The Shield, the Gun and the Petal will return after a word form our sponsors.

*COMMERICAL BREAK*

MUSIC:             TRANSITION

PATRICIA:         Four people have been murdered tonight. To prevent any further deaths, I must ask you all to stay right here in the Library. I'm going to call the police. Mr. Weylin, you look nervous. Are you alright?

BLAIR:              I'm claustrophobic, but I'll try and contain it.

ROSS;              I'll go get the phone. I think there's one over by the fire place.

BLAIR:              I really wish you wouldn't, Mr. Murdoc.

ROSS:              What do you mean?

BLAIR:              Please take a seat with your fiancée.

LORD EVERLY: What is the meaning of this?

PATRICIA:         He's the murderer.

BLAIR:              And how did you figure that out?


----------



## chrisboggsctlr (Aug 25, 2009)

*Radio Drama Part 4*

PATRICIA: First, the phone is out. There is no way I could have called the police, even if I tried. Secondly, You were soaking wet. Gil said, you were here before he got here, which meant you would have been out in the rain at least once or twice during the storm. You told Ross you needed to clean your shoes, because they had rose petals all over them. There are no rose bushes in the front of the house, so you must have come around the back of the house at least once. Lord Everly could not have killed his wife, as Ambassador Vladinski suggested, because at dinner he told me…

ROSS:              (INTERRUPTING) He has arthritis. He said he couldn’t' pour his glass of wine.

LORD EVERLY: True. But what about Gil?

PATRICIA: He choked on food Blair prepared for him. Remember, he said he had gone to the bathroom and when he returned, the sandwich had already been prepared and he then came into the library to wait on Blair. I would guess that the sandwich has some sort of poison in it.

BLAIR:              Very good, Miss. Kelly.

ROSS:              (YELLING) Look out! He's got a gun.

BLAIR:              That's correct, Mr. Murdoc. And now I'm going to take the shield.

PATRICIA:         Then what?  
BLAIR: I'll sell it to the highest bidder. Maybe Hitler does want it. Maybe some little country will want it for an ashtray. Who cares. I'll get more money for it than any of the blokes I killed tonight.

PATRICIA:         So what, NOW?!?

SFX:                 FIGHTING NOISES, SCREAMS, BREAKING OBJECTS.

LORD EVERLY: Ross, get his gun. Moriz, grab him.

BLAIR:              AHHHHH.

ROSS:  Pin him down, I'll get him.

 SFX:                 VASE BREAKING

MELINA:           Did you get him?

PATRICIA:         He's out like a light.

ROSS:              (HEAVY BREATHING) Yes, thanks to a vase.

LORD EVERLY: At least that's over with.

MORIZ:             It would be appreciated.

SFX:                 SIRENS FADING IN.

ROSS:              Patty, I though you said that the lines were out.

PATRICIA:         I lied. It was the only way to get Blair to admit that he was the killer.

LORD EVERLY: Bravo, Ms. Kelly. I must congratulate you on a job well done. You rank with the likes of Sherlock Holmes.

PATRICIA:         Thank you, Lord Everly.

LORD EVERLY: I must explain one thing. I am not an aristocrat. I'm actually a detective with Scotland Yard. We've been trying to track down the fellows who stole the Shield for weeks now.  You save me a great deal of paperwork. Thanks again.  Melina, would you care to join me for a night cap?

MELINA:           (GIGGLES) I'd love to.

MORIZ:             What about me?

MELINA:           Sorry, but Lord Everly has plans for me in London. He's offered me a job, as his personal assistant.

SFX:                 FOOTSTEPS LEAVING ROOM

MORIZ:             Oh well. Anyone care for a shot of vodka?

ROSS:              Sorry Ambassador, but I promised a certain special lady that I would take her to a show.

PATRICIA:         (EMBARRASSED) Oh, Ross.

MORIZ:             Dosvedonia. Good-bye my friends.

MUSIC:             ENDING FINALE

ANN:                We hope that you have enjoyed the Shield, the Gun and the Petal. This program brought to you by xxx COMMUNICATION ARTS DEPARTMENT. It was written, directed and produced by Stephen C. Boggs, Executive Producer was xxx.


----------



## OzzyShiraz (Sep 11, 2009)

Well...I think in many ways it _should_ be an "easy" thing to convert this into a stage play.  My immediate thought is more or less a simple reduction of dialogue; whereas on radio you must (more or less) verbally describe everything, in a stage play a lot of it could be left to the portrayal.


----------



## chrisboggsctlr (Sep 11, 2009)

*Quick Reply*

Hey Ozz,

Thanks for the comments. Any suggestions are more than welcome.  

Did you like the script, or was it just awful?


~=Chris


----------



## OzzyShiraz (Sep 11, 2009)

Well, it is long...so to be totally honest I only read the first section.  Liked it that far, and then like a dweeb I jumped to the ending...I'm a big fan of this type of storyline and setting, so I liked what I read a good deal.


----------



## chrisboggsctlr (Sep 11, 2009)

I'm very happy you enjoyed what you read. I hope that when you have free time, you'll read the remainder.   It is long - 45 to 55 minutes including commercial breaks. It was made to be a single 1 hour show, though most radio dramas at the time were 30 minute cliff hangers.  I hope that the stage play version will be 2 1/2 hours in length. Which means more content - less description of action, etc. (lol) The gent who portrayed the Russian Ambassador, who still writes with me, suggested making the radio show only part of a larger story set around the cast of a radio station. Kinda like A Prairie Home Companion or Radio Days kinda of thing.


----------



## ODaly (Oct 26, 2009)

I greatly enjoyed the read, but as a staged play, I wouldn't push it any more than 90 minutes. Not to detract from the piece, but it's just not substantial enough to stretch to the two hour mark, especially if you cut some of the dialogue to avoid speech/visual redundancies. You do mention "more content." Are you planning on adding more scenes, or just using physical action to make up that extra hour you're hoping for?

The idea to make this a piece in a series centered around the cast of a radio show reminds me of the Canadian series "Slings and Arrows" (which I highly suggest anyone interested in the theatrical world to watch).

Edit: I really need to check the timestamps before I post.


----------

